# What's your villager species tier list?



## ayeeprill (Apr 22, 2020)

I found this on Tiermaker and thought it looked fun!









						Create a Animal Crossing Villager Species Tier List
					

Ranking every animal crossing villager species




					tiermaker.com
				




Here is mine:





Really curious to know what everyone else's is! (Although looking at it now, I think monkeys would actually be C tier, not D)


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

this was fun to make!


----------



## stormyxcloud (Apr 22, 2020)

I wish there was an "F" tier because there are a couple species I like even less than the D ones​


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 22, 2020)

my lukewarm take


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 22, 2020)

diamond is unbreakable said:


> my lukewarm take
> View attachment 246112



We disagree on a lot but glad to see ostriches on S tier WHERE THEY BELONG


----------



## kojuuro (Apr 22, 2020)

rip hippos i guess


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## cloudmask (Apr 22, 2020)

it's so hard to decide since there's (almost) always that _one_ villager of any species that i love



i feel bad putting lions at the bottom since i adore lions irl but in this game......they do be kinda ugly tho


----------



## stormyxcloud (Apr 22, 2020)

Dang NOONE likes Hippos​


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 22, 2020)

.... yeah, I know. This is my legit take though.  lol

Edited October 28th, 2020:
I've changed my mind about Monkeys, they are now S tier. 
_Gorillas are still D tier though, sorry._


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2020)

S Tier is generally supposed to be the "overpowered" tier, so I have always avoided placing too many in it. Really I just dislike the larger animals.


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 22, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> it's so hard to decide since there's (almost) always that _one_ villager of any species that i love
> View attachment 246127
> i feel bad putting lions at the bottom since i adore lions irl but in this game......they do be kinda ugly tho



i feel you, i think the only species where i genuinely don't like ANY of them are the lions (they're boring), gorillas (Violet is the only one I can kind of tolerate), and bulls (again - boring) 

like the hippos- the ones I hate, i REALLY hate (hippeux, harry, bubbles) but biff and bertha are cool.


----------



## Eievui (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's mine:




This was interesting to think about the species as a whole, rather than specific villagers/dreamies!


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## cloudmask (Apr 22, 2020)

ayeeprill said:


> i feel you, i think the only species where i genuinely don't like ANY of them are the lions (they're boring), gorillas (Violet is the only one I can kind of tolerate), and bulls (again - boring)
> 
> like the hippos- the ones I hate, i REALLY hate (hippeux, harry, bubbles) but biff and bertha are cool.



even if i liked the other hippos, harry's very existence stains them all for me....i look at them and i see a shadow of Him.....truly, without a doubt, a crime against humanity


----------



## Sansy (Apr 22, 2020)

It was hard to think of the species as a whole because I definitely have a few villagers who I'm fond of that are in the C tier of my list.


----------



## Pyoopi (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## IonicKarma (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's mine!  C is mostly just species that I don't really have an opinion on


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 22, 2020)

Sansy said:


> View attachment 246133
> 
> It was hard to think of the species as a whole because I definitely have a few villagers who I'm fond of that are in the C tier of my list.



my thoughts were pretty much

S tier - like the whole species or they at least have good designs
A tier - there are some I REALLY don't like (Zucker for octopus, Gigi and Jambette for frogs) but they're mostly cool.
B tier - Average, but more positive feelings than negative
C tier - Average, but more negative feelings than positive
D tier - Only like a couple or none at all.
F tier - HATE THEM (this would only be gorillas and lions if I had included it)


----------



## angiepie (Apr 22, 2020)

the only exception for goat is sherb lol


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 22, 2020)

Some of these were super difficult! Like, for example, I'm actually just "meh" about most rhinos. They really belong in C tier for me. But Merengue has probably my favorite design in the game, so her existence alone bumped up rhinos to a solid B lol. (Also I kind of feel like kangaroos should be in D but I'm too lazy to go back and change it...)


----------



## michan (Apr 22, 2020)

tried to generalize by the species as a whole even though i do have some favorites in different categories!


----------



## SheepMareep (Apr 22, 2020)

This was fun c:


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Apr 22, 2020)

Deer are the only perfect species.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Apr 22, 2020)

Here is my tier list. In my opinion, cats are the only species worthy of S tier. Why is their no F tier to
put those frogs, anteaters, and hippos in?


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 22, 2020)

I never thought of this. It's hard to make this list because there are some I like in almost every species. I used my overall opinion of their designs.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 22, 2020



NefariousKing said:


> View attachment 246122
> 
> .... yeah, I know. This is my legit take though.  lol


Lol you're serving a pretty hot take, I'll say.


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 22, 2020)

if there was S+ deer would be there


----------



## Believe (Apr 22, 2020)

honestly.. gorillas are so... mm


----------



## Sheando (Apr 22, 2020)

I’m here in defense of the many unloved species I attached to strongly during my Wild World days


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 22, 2020)

Wellll here's mine


----------



## Magus (Apr 22, 2020)

It's fun to see some similarities between everyone here ^^ , like we see a lot of the same species in high tiers, I'm thinking of Deers, Octopus, Cats, Rabbits, Wolves...

For me it's something like this, but it's hard since I'm fairly new to the licence, it may changes....


----------



## Garrett (Apr 22, 2020)

I wish it went below D so I could put all the mice there


----------



## CowKing (Apr 22, 2020)

Okay but
1. Whoever decided giving the gorillas big lips was a good idea should be fired
2. There are NO good looking hippos, lions, mice. Hamsters look too awkward in clothe.
3. Rhinos and Monkeys would be lower if Merengue and Shari didn't exist
4. Sheep were better in New Leaf and before, I hate the shirts on sheep.
5. As king of cows, all cow and bull villagers are valid, thank you


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)

here's mine! it was kind of hard as i do have villagers i like in every category!! sorry D tier


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 22, 2020)

Today I learned that bears aren't nearly as liked as I thought they'd be

and that absolutely no one likes gorillas


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 22, 2020)

Here’s mine


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Beedubz (Apr 22, 2020)

Just my opinion, never been a fan of the squirrels and mice.


----------



## Faery Whimsy (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## AshdewCrossing (Apr 22, 2020)

I tried to make it somewhat of a bell curve haha
S - adore. No compromises. I need them in all my towns in all my games.
A - really like these species, they're not necessarily in my town but I still love them
B - they're great, typically I have 1 or 2 in these species that are a dreamie
C - they're fine, usually there's only 1 or 2 from these species that I like
D - not a big fan, lions almost made in in this tier, but it's really Nintendo doing them dirty (oh god those manes)


----------



## Bugs (Apr 22, 2020)

To be honest I don't care much about the species generally speaking, I'll always find villagers I really like in each one, but just going off shape alone and not personality or appearance here is mine


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

S: Cat
A: Wolf
B Tiger, Dog
C: Deer,Hamster, Squirrel
D: Monkey, Gorilla, Eagle, Goat, Sheep, Kangaroo, Penguin
F: Horse, Bull, Mouse, Elephant, Anteater, Pig, Hippo, Rhino, Duck, Rabbit, Alligator, Ostrich, Bird, Lion, Cub, Octopus, Frog, Chicken


----------



## 0kamu0 (Apr 22, 2020)

wolves are cool but their heads are just soooo massive compared to their bodies


----------



## sunshinesnekdeceit (Apr 22, 2020)

This is my tier list


----------



## Lethalia (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Cory (Apr 22, 2020)

Frogs are the greatest.
Louie is the only reason gorillas are not in D.


----------



## Lethalia (Apr 22, 2020)

Shoutout to the two or three of y'all with EXCEPTIONAL TASTE, giving Gorillas one of the top two spots as they so deserve!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Apr 22, 2020)

'Twas hard! Some of them, like rabbit, are in D because I have never had one before.


----------



## Cory (Apr 22, 2020)

The frog disrespect in this thread...


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Apr 22, 2020)

I added a new tier.
Edit: I'm probably the only person who will ever give squirrels low tier. I regret nothing.


----------



## DarkOnyx (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## absol (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## redsprings (Apr 22, 2020)

I felt so mean doing this haha...


----------



## axo (Apr 22, 2020)

I added an F tier because my D tier was way bigger than I thought it'd be... I never though I was this negative about villager types, but it really depends on the specific villager, not the species! and it didn't help that most of the specific villagers they used are some of my least favorites of the species.


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 22, 2020)

C tier is my "meh" tier, so that's where most of em went. They're alright, but I somewhat prefer the others. Though I prefer looking at the character themselves rather than just the species :>


----------



## Bon Bonne (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Verecund (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's mine! If I could, I'd divide B and C even further and put squirrels in their own separate tier at the top.


----------



## Shyria (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's mine!





It was fun to make, although it made me realized that there's many species I don't know too much about haha... I'm sure if I had some villagers of my C/D species it would go up in rank. Maybe not D. Haha


----------



## Toot (Apr 22, 2020)

They need to make and E and F tier lol.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 22, 2020)

This is too crowded, I would add another two or three tier levels to distinguish the bottom few ranks better.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Saga (Apr 22, 2020)

Wow, there are a lot of species in my D-tier! I didn't realize I disliked so many of the models. Interestingly, I seem to like bears and monkeys a lot more than most people, though! (Teddy and Shari are cute enough to make me like the whole species, I guess!)


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## jeni (Apr 22, 2020)

i'm so very neutral towards most animals


----------



## maple22 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## succulents (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## hikaricities (Apr 23, 2020)

This was a lot of fun!  I ranked S as most of my favorite villagers come from that species/are species that I need at least one of! A are villagers that I really like and tend to have some from that least as well. Whereas B and C, I'm pretty neutral about them. Yet for D... I don't really like most villagers from that species.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 23, 2020)

I...I don't like a lot of the species LOL


----------



## th8827 (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## wasillablue (Apr 23, 2020)

Really interesting-


----------



## Ichiban (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## kyrynbunni (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't know, I've never really been a big fan of any of the bird species or hippo/rhino villagers lol


----------



## cookieflack (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Junee (Apr 23, 2020)

I don't really dislike any villager species, so everyone gets a passing grade!

Also! Everyone who put anteaters in a low tier, please turn on your location. I just wanna talk!


----------



## Idile Trotter (Apr 23, 2020)

Deer are the absolute best IMO. Fauna, Beau, Bam, the list goes on and on.

Penguins are my favorite animals in real life, but I can't say they're quite S tier. Still love them tho.

Some species are bumped up just because of particular villagers. horses for example, cause Julian is my number 1 favorite villager. And then there are villagers like Merengue!


----------



## jelibear (Apr 23, 2020)

WOLVES! 

...and everything else basically.

I've thought about making a wolf town, but I was lucky enough to get Lucky (ha) as one of my villagers.


----------



## JackABee (Apr 23, 2020)

This was pretty fun! I considered an S-Tier animal to be an rare and popular animal. C-tier is neither good nor bad. D-tiers aren't that good...


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## condor (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 27, 2020)

This was so much fun! I love the ostriches and send me hope, I‘m making a full town of them


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 27, 2020)

As you can see. I am extremely picky about villagers, however, I have become very interested in significantly more villagers including some from the species in my D tier list.  

Horses actually might be in D tier but there are a few I like enough: Roscoe - S, Reneigh - A or S tier, and Cleo - A or S. I thought I disliked the anteaters but I admit some of them have interesting designs or colors. Their placement is subject to change (normally they’d be in D tier). Wolves I’m indifferent to. Hamsters might actually be lower. I do like Apple and Graham has grown on me.


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm actually surprised at how much variation I'm seeing. I feel like my preferences are fairly cliche...


----------



## xara (Oct 27, 2020)

i forgot to remake this one,, how embarrassing 







Spoiler: my april 2020 list


----------



## Seelie (Oct 27, 2020)

Welp haha, this does pretty much align with my villager lists.


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 27, 2020)

S Tier: I have several favorites from each and I really like the design of the species. 
A Tier: Again, I like several from each and love the designs, but slightly less than S tiers. 
B Tier: They're average. Like some, dislike others. 
C Tier: Only like 1 or 2 from each.
D: I pretty much dislike all of them. Lions especially are just awful in my opinion.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 27, 2020)

It's so hard for me to pick these tier lists so I basically tiered them according to how likely it would be for me to have more than one of that species living on my tiny island (I don't think I actually would do a full species town though). I would also stop at A tier for duplicates, so beyond that means I only have 1 or 2 villagers I like from that species.




S: I generally like all of their designs and could go for a full species town
A: I like most of their designs and would have duplicate species on my island.
B: Not as many villagers from each species and I would not have duplicates of their species
C: Only have 1 or 2 villagers of each species I actually like / wouldn't have duplicate species
D: Would not have any of these on my island (maybe the exception of Papi)


----------



## Pintuition (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm mostly neutral towards anyone in C and D tiers, they're just not my favorites but I don't dislike some of them. Everyone, that is, except the mice and the birds, who can see themselves OUT of my island.   

I love seeing how different our rankings are!


----------



## Skandranon (Oct 27, 2020)

Aw yeah, like how they used whitney to represent the wolves

S tier -  luv how they look, would do pure island of them
A tier - cute and willing to have multiple
B tier - have a few cute ones I like
C tier - have some interesting ones
D tier - only would have on my island to collect all the photos, then get them off as soon as I got that framed picture


----------



## banjokaboom (Oct 27, 2020)

This was tough but I really love the wolves and cubs, and I wish there were more bears that I loved but they have to come second to cubs.





I was trying to do it based on number of villagers I know and like, and for the lower 3 tiers I went off of designs.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 27, 2020)

Lots’a species in B tier...also sorry those who love the goat villagers but I really don’t like how they’re designed.


----------



## Jhine7 (Oct 27, 2020)

This was fun! This list would probably change every single time I did it, except Tier D.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 27, 2020)

frog is S++ . best species always and forever, no other species gets close to being as good as frogs.



i guess it would look something like this. 
if there was such a thing as an e or f tier, kangaroos, chickens and gorillas would be f, hippo, bull, anteater and rhino would be e and hamster would be put with those who are in c which would be dropped down to d. my b tier is pretty big because i think they're sort of cute but not all of them or always and some i'm sort of indifferent to.


----------



## Akeath (Oct 27, 2020)

I tried to categorize these according to my overall impression of the species rather than because of specific villagers.
Apparently I like Kangaroos and Lions more than most people. I didn't realize I liked Mice till this newest game when I kept coming across them on Nook Islands. They are cuter in-game than in pictures to me. I love Drago, but dislike all the other Alligators. And I will never have a Gorilla or a Goat on my island.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Oct 27, 2020)

Tier S is easy. then it gets a bit more tricky. I did not sort the species within tiers.


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 27, 2020)

I love almost all the wolf designs. I'm actually having a hard time thinking of one I don't care for, so I've put them alone in the S-tier. Great mix of personality types too. The original plan prior to New Horizons was to have an island of entirely wolves, but ultimately decided I wanted more representation. 

A-tier contains a lot of my favorite villagers, and species that would make up most of my island. 

B-tier contains species where I like 2-3 max. Middle of the road, if you will. 

C is where they only have _one _design I _really _like, and D has none (this sounds like a nursery rhyme).


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 27, 2020)

for me here is how I broke this down:

S - I don’t dislike any of the villagers in this species, several are favorites and am more inclined to like villagers of this species even if they have some details I am not fond of (aka Flurry’s blue eyebrows/ winter theme design)

A - multiple faves come from these species and/ or I am more inclined to like a villager just because they are this species. Considered putting deer up here because I really like fauna, fuchsia, and Deirdre. But on the other hand I really dislike Diana, a lot.

B - like these ones, but either don’t have top level favorites or don’t have enough experience with them to rate them higher. I suspect ducks, dogs, and maybe even squirrels could move up a tier if I had one on my island.

C - also okay, and there are some members of the species i like -Alfonso, zucker, and Egbert come to mind. But overall not particularly interested in them for whatever reason and tend to pass them up while choosing villagers, even when I like certain specific designs (ie papi, Paolo, bree and savannah), so something is not clicking for me.

D - no interesting these, and slight aversion to the overall design. Bulls are there mostly because I can’t really immediately think of any bull villagers off the top of my head (whereas cows I like some of them and remember they exist). I have softened somewhat in the wolves but I still just do not like them as my immediate reaction.


----------



## Coolio15 (Oct 27, 2020)

Had a hard time with this, especially some of the B and C tier species since there are a lot of individuals that I adore within each species.
Overall, I took into account the overall design for the species and the amount/variety of villager designs within said species.
Though, if I had ordered this, Penguins and Ostriches would be in their own tier (S+) while the hippos would get their own special bottom of the barrel tier for not ever leaving me alone in the Gamecube version.


----------



## Skunk (Oct 27, 2020)

_I hate ALLL birds. except ducks, they are shaped so cute.. _
and eagles look okay, but I still hate birds.​


----------



## Le Ham (Oct 27, 2020)

Rocco, Samson and Astrid have a place in my heart, or else they would probably go lower. I think one word that describes my affinity for the species I put in S and A tiers would be "round"


----------



## cozychihuahua (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ForeverSoaring (Oct 28, 2020)

This was surprisingly hard! While my opinions on the sheep and mice villagers are very strong, the others are more... nebulous? I feel like it needs an f tier to get a more accurate distribution, because having b as the average makes me feel quite mean. :c It also is just a lot more clumped together than I would prefer.


----------



## TaylaJade (Oct 28, 2020)

Top three (cats, deers, wolves) are interchangeable. I have two cats, three deers and two wolves atm.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## maria110 (Oct 28, 2020)

Several animals that are majestic or beautiful in real life like lions, tigers, bears, gorillas, koalas, just don't translate well to a cartoon design in my opinion.  

To me, wolves and deer are overall cutest in the game.  The wolves are simultaneously dignified looking and cute.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Oct 28, 2020)

When I think of classic AC villagers, the first ones that come to mind are squirrels to me. I've had squirrels in all my towns, and like the majority of villagers in those categories.  The lowest tiers, sorry to say, don't have the most interesting designs for villagers imo (besides Hans for gorillas)


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 28, 2020)

The Deer have amazing designs and cover various species to keep them fresh!

Squirrels have really solid designs with a adorable fluffy tail and such a wide variety of colors!

Wolves have really good, dynamic designs, but they suffer from a lack of variety in Personalities. So many Cranky wolves.

Horses are pretty awesome and have a lot of stand outs like Reneigh, Roscoe, Colton, Papi, and Savannah. There's quite a few forgettable ones though to.

Ostriches like the deer cover a good variety of designs and species. Very solid group as well.

Eagles have a very fun and interesting design, but they do lack females.

Frogs are simple but rather cute. They have some good looking color variation as well.

I love the Alligator design, but there's only a few I'd really want.

Ducks are simple and cute, not a lot of stand outs though.

Lions have been growing on me quite a bit. I disliked them at first, but I think realizing my issues with the Tigers actually made me reconsider and start to like the Lions more than I initially thought I would. Rex, Elvis, and Bud are now all alluring residents to me.

Cats have a bloated roster, but the lack of noses and human hair sinks most of the roster. It's so bloated though I still can find a decent amount that I do enjoy like Kiki.

Dogs are cute and simple, but only a few stand outs for me. Dogs and cats both fall victim a little to the fact I've had these as pets in my life times, so it's a little boring to settle on a dog or cat when I can have a wolf, lion, or ocotpus!

Koalas are one I have mixed feelings on. They are unique and fun, but not many of them look good to me.

Cubs are cute and simple. I still find it weird to take a child onto my island as a home owner though. Where's the parents?

Octopus have a great design, but they are WAY too few. I don't really like the current one, but I like the design.

Bulls have a couple I like. They aren't super special though.

Elephant side mouths are ugly. The few without it are solid. I like Tia and Cyd.

Pigs are okay. This is a pretty good though as I really had low expectations towards them. So the idea that ones like Agnes, Kevin, or Gala even appeal to me at all is pretty good for them.

Tiger snouts and nose placement is weird. Leonardo for example has his nose before his snout? The snouts look more like Snoms.

Monkeys have a couple cute characters and a solid design. Quite a few ugly ones though.

Birds mostly just exist to me. I do love Jacques though. A few others like Midge have grown on me a little to though,

Sheep look constrained in the clothing. Looks awkward and weird.

Kangaroos are a awesome idea but half baked. The Joeys could of been awesome but are just tacked on. The lack of hopping is disappointing. They have a good model though. Walt is pretty cool.

Anteaters never stood out to me, but they have grown on me slightly.

Penguins are pretty basic, stretched clothing is a downside.

Rabbits... why do so many of them lack noses? Most of them look disturbing. Disappointing designs for a cute creature and solid model with the wiggly ears.

Chicken are like the boring Eagles. Ken is awesome though and several others are pretty solid to. I just don't see the appeal of having a Chicken when I can have a Eagle, Ostrich, or song Bird.

Rhinos could be cool, but most of them are lacking. Solid model.

Hippos in the same boat as Rhinos.

Gorillas aren't the worst, but I don't really want one. They are at least memorable and a bit more interesting than some others.

Cows are less interesting bulls and the one I like best is named after people eating her. Seriously. Tipper and Patty are horrible names.

Bears have a decent supply of characters, but like literally none of them look that interesting. I want to like one... but I can't seem to find one that actually makes me like them.

Most of the Mice look awful. Design looks like it should be cute, but it isn't working.

Goats have weird and off putting head shapes. Many of them have their mouths like below their head which can make them look disturbing when they speak. Chevre looks like her head is opening and closing as she talks.

Hamsters fail even harder than the Mice. They look like they should be cute, but they're not. And most of their designs are solid misses for me.

I do not own any Deer or Squirrels interesting enough.


----------



## xsopants (Oct 28, 2020)

Wolves are hands down my favorite species, even tho my favorite villager is a duck! (molly)


----------



## meela (Oct 28, 2020)

Im biased towards Cubs and Cows because they have my all time favourites (Maple, Judy and Tipper). I tried to base it off the actual models and how they walk/look before trying to pick just because of individuals I like. Like, Zucker is S+ tier to me based on design but the way the Octopi walk is awkward..


----------



## mogyay (Oct 28, 2020)

this is hard to do because there are some stand out villagers in some species but as a whole i still don't really like them, i tried to be fair though and base it on how i like them overall (for example i would die for agnes but i actually don't really like pigs)


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Oct 28, 2020)

This is how I would rank them. I feel like no one puts the Alligators in S tier.


----------



## peppy villager (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## ripley4O77 (Oct 28, 2020)

I don't understand why it's so hard to make any decent mice and monkeys! XD Almost all of them are absolutely hideous! I found all the wolves just really generic and boring, they're all so similar. I can't deal with the mouths of goats, if they were different I would probably rank them B. And Mathilda is the ONLY good acceptable Kangaroo! I just really hate the sizes and shapes of the bears and elephants. 

Deers are just super elegant, Frogs are always really funny. I love the pigs and bunnies they are all so super different and almost never bad. Something about the sheep in this game, it's just perfect, the way they waddle, their colors and eyes. I could put Penguins in A tier but there are a couple just beyond ugly and similar to one another.

We need rats! And bugs, spiders! WHALES!!

This was so much fun to do, I love looking at other people's lists!


----------



## Balverine (Oct 28, 2020)

there's a few I like out of the lower tiers; Biff, for example, is a great hippo lol
and I really like Boone from gorillas


----------



## Coolio15 (Oct 30, 2020)

princess.looking.for.frog said:


> This was so much fun! I love the ostriches and send me hope, I‘m making a full town of them
> 
> View attachment 329595


Late, but we STAN an all-ostrich island! Good luck in getting all those gorgeous cuties!


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 30, 2020)

Coolio15 said:


> Late, but we STAN an all-ostrich island! Good luck in getting all those gorgeous cuties!


When I finish my collecting and my island aesthetic, come visit! I am more than happy for you to see all my cuties


----------



## Jassiii (Oct 30, 2020)

Sheep, Deer & Duck superiority ( the sheeps, deers and ducks don't miss-- I also really, really, really like the wolves but the lack of personalities puts them in A-tier for me)


----------



## Silkfawn (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Chris (Nov 4, 2020)

The lack of love for the chicken villagers is very disappointing.


----------



## Jessi (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Holla (Nov 5, 2020)

I love all villager species so probably all A and S tier for me.


----------



## returnofsaturn (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 5, 2020)

thought this would be interesting so here's mine:





S tier - the sheep are my favorite villager species in the game, and I really love most if not all of the anteaters and tigers.
A Tier - I like these guys but they're not quite top tier. noting the octopuses, I really like Octavian and I LOVE Zucker but Marina is kinda eh for me.
B Tier - these guys are kinda middle-of-the-road for me. I like a lot of them but there are also quite a few that I don't like.
C Tier - I hate more of these guys than I like. there might be one or two of each that I like; for instance, Peggy (pig), Emerald (frog), Midge/Piper (bird). but there are a few that I just really hate, like Ribbot. I hate him so much.
D Tier - These guys are the pits and they need to go away. especially Hippeaux, possibly the ugliest villager ever created.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Nov 5, 2020)

Hmmm I'm not sure I have one because I feel like there are some villagers of the same species I love and some I hate. I guess overall I generally love frogs (except for Wart Jr) and don't like mice or gorillas.  Everyone else is fair game.


----------



## Hanami (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Katzenjammer (Nov 6, 2020)

Cats > All the other species! Big surprise, I know, lol.


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## shrike (Nov 7, 2020)

i feel like there weren't enough levels for me haha


----------



## eseamir (Nov 7, 2020)




----------

